# OEM Nissan Color Gold



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what is the color code for the stock gold color that comes on some 200sx.

not KN4 but a more golden color. can anyone help?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you mean like the color that Myoung has? TIMBERFROST?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no this color ^


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

then PM that member and ask him to check for ya 

and that is a wicked awsome color


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> then PM that member and ask him to check for ya


smart ass :jump:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> smart ass :jump:


 :banana: 

are you gonna paint your car?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

debating this color above or my stock color.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

both are hot, but it seems like the goldish color is a little more rare


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i found it ... how much paint do i need to paint my entire car ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> ok i found it ... how much paint do i need to paint my entire car ?


your looking at some serious dough to do a full paint conversion. I would use the money to go turbo instead, you'll be looking at spending the same amount either way.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have friends that can do body work... my paint is already pretty bad and i will have bumpers etc etc etc coming in as well so i want my car painted... i havent decided what color to go with yet but if you can tell me how much paint i need that would be great. thanks !


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I honestlly have no clue how much paint you will need. But your right, if your gonna be doing a kit and whatnot, might as well get the whole car painted.

I would say just keep the OEM color you have, because you could get away with the hassle of having to paint your door jams, trunk, under the hood, ect.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I honestlly have no clue how much paint you will need. But your right, if your gonna be doing a kit and whatnot, might as well get the whole car painted.
> 
> I would say just keep the OEM color you have, because you could get away with the hassle of having to paint your door jams, trunk, under the hood, ect.


yea im considering that cuz i do have a buddy that can primer my entire car for 200 bux and he did it really good too but iono well see.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

$647.40 for PPG Paint + Clear Coat

3 Quarts Paint
2 Quarts Reducer
1 Gallon Hardener

3 Quarts Clear Coat

+If you wanna make it more metallic its $16.40 a jar of metallic

I was just at english color for my paint.

Im Liu's Friend That Does Body Work. LOL.


----------

